# I'm beginning to realise how bored people are becoming.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

On my Youtube Channel for the last five years I had been regularly getting between 2,000 and 2,500 'views' each week and a few new 'Subscribers' each month.

But as boredom sets in and people struggle to find what to do and see there has been a surge within the last five weeks of 140 new Subscribers and over 73,000 'views'.

Which seems to indicate how desperate people are if my video collection floats their boat then they really are getting to boredom saturation point.

Are you doing anything you've not done before on the Web or going to sites you'd never considered before – other than Pornhub, of course ?

:nerd:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

On the odd occasion I look on Farcebook I do see many crazy ideas to while away the time for those unable to log off.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why are people torturing themselves watching your videos of Aires they cannot go to! Are they mad?

Instead they could be subscribing to my Rock God channel where there are over 300 videos of Rock Godness musical magic and some other stuff that could keep them busy for weeks!! :headbang:

https://www.youtube.com/user/barryd999/videos?view_as=subscriber


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_


barryd said:



Why are people torturing themselves watching your videos of Aires they cannot go to! Are they mad?

Instead they could be subscribing to my Rock God channel where there are over 300 videos of Rock Godness musical magic and some other stuff that could keep them busy for weeks!! :headbang:

Click to expand...

_I think that's the point I'm making.

People seem to want to see places that currently are out of reach but stir the memories and not Channels like yours that help send them to sleep - they are getting more sleep recently than ever before.

Just saying .....

:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sleep! Send them to SLEEP!!! You wont get much sleep watching most of that. A headache maybe or burst ear drums. Bloody cheek!

Maybe its like all those Zombies in "Dawn of the Dead" gathering around the shopping Malls cos its familiar or summat.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Or, perhaps better still, one of the many exercising videos to join in with since fitness is one crucial factor, along with obesity in the chances of surviving the virus's worst affects.

Or gardening resource videos since it has been shown that any form of gardening is therapeutic towards mental health - another big concern in these times of enforced isolation for so many.

But, I can also see the advantages of watching videos about travels that we cannot do at present - they can be inspirational and helpful, but to misquote the title, some poorly presented one's can be boring (and I am not accusing Keith's videos as being in any specific one of those descriptions since I have not watched any. 🤔

Neither am I making any comments about SuperGod's musical videos - I have not watched those either, but I do know that music is one of the most basic ways of inducing a state of calm, but not always sleep....🤣


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have an idea. Kill two birds with one stone. Keith should re-release some of his Aires videos but put the sound track to one of my Prodigy covers or something on it. That way people can dance about, stay awake and reminisce about turning up at an Aire.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH NO.!!!!!! Yes we all must be bored to consider the options presented so far. I'm going out to sit on a stool in the middle of a large lawn and see what wild life comes by.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> OH NO.!!!!!! Yes we all must be bored to consider the options presented so far. I'm going out to sit on a stool in the middle of a large lawn and see what wild life comes by.
> 
> Ray.


You can watch the daisies grow (too late for the dandelions around here. 😉 ), that's better than pushing them up! 🙃


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder if people have got to the "If I survive this I am going to......." stage? So they are researching on line to see how motorhoming it is done?

I have been researching all the new dog training techniques out there now.

Chris has found Facebook and likes watching all those stupid "look at me!" videos. I keep reminding him that it seems weird there is always a camera pointing at the idiots when they have all those "accidents"!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m not bored :grin2: just thought I would mention it and certainly not bored enough to listen to whoever that bloke is that said we should listen to him.

I have had a look at one or two of yours though Keef and joined up, it will be possible to see them for myself I am sure.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> I have an idea. Kill two birds with one stone. Keith should re-release some of his Aires videos but put the sound track to one of my Prodigy covers or something on it. That way people can dance about, stay awake and reminisce about turning up at an Aire.


Acting on Barry's suggestion I've cobbled together one of my videos and one of his renditions 'Aint no Sunshine Cover' which bring together the combined talents of the finest maker of Aire videos and a Rock God from up't North.

Make of it what you like as it may need removing through popular demand, copyright problems or lack of views.

Enjoy - if you can …...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Acting on Barry's suggestion I've cobbled together one of my videos and one of his renditions 'Aint no Sunshine Cover' which bring together the combined talents of the finest maker of Aire videos and a Rock God from up't North.
> 
> Make of it what you like as it may need removing through popular demand, copyright problems or lack of views.
> 
> Enjoy - if you can …...


You need to make it Public dear one. :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

LOL! Fail. Maybe just as well.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Try again -


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great that Keith! Dodgy singer though. I particularly like the dancing Fly at around 1:50.

Maybe I will have a go at one, something more upbeat perhaps! Mwhahahahaaaaa!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Fly in the ointment there.

That was one of his nice tooooons.

Very nice of the Chauss to move for you, a lovely spot.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is another one! Rock n Roll Keef! Bout time you put yer foot down! :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha, ha!

I am not bored either! To be honest I am quite enjoying being a recluse. No worries about unexpected callers or guilt feelings about entertaining family, or not in my case


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Absolutely Pat. AS long as we can get away next December I'm happy to isolate till then. Yes I know I'm all right Jack. But it's not going to make any difference what I want. We are just enjoying what we have.

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Keith, no other word for it, you're a cult! 


I hope nobody mis-read that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bognormike said:


> Keith, no other word for it, you're a cult!
> 
> I hope nobody mis-read that.


I almost did >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just realised I missed a golden opportunity with Keefs video. Should have been the Benny hill Music with him falling over with an exploding Thetford at the end. Bugger.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

bognormike said:


> Keith, no other word for it, you're a cult!
> 
> I hope nobody mis-read that.


That's the problem with predictive text - it rarely spells the word you intended using but usually uses the least likely word you intended to call someone.

Sticks and stones may ..........

Now, this is a Cult .....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tool made of rubber (no not the bloke) It hit him on the top of his head and he held his forehead. Oooh I am a spoil sport.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

barryd said:


> Great that Keith! Dodgy singer though.


Around 120 views of the Video so far and comments of how rough Joe Cocker sounds - mind you, he did die six years ago so that's not surprising is it ?

:nerd:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just an update on the boredom level of the great lockdown public.

When I posted the thread back in May my videos had 1,440 Subscribers and 892,000 views.

Today the video total is up to 2,240 Subscribers and 1,412,000 views.

Just saying.

We now wait with baited breath for the advice contained within the lockdown shielding letter from the Government.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*shielding*



KeithChesterfield said:


> Just an update on the boredom level of the great lockdown public.
> 
> When I posted the thread back in May my videos had 1,440 Subscribers and 892,000 views.
> 
> ...


hi keith

i am looking forward to the shielding ending but will be anxious about actually going out

how can it be not good to go out 1 day and ok the next

this is why i assume they will be writing to all of us first, i assume to say we should still take care and avoid groups

hopefully we will be able to get out in the van for a couple of nights soon also

barry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't been at all bored. Always something to do, something to look into further and dog walks to enjoy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Being 'retired' we could do with another five months of lockdown or confinement as it's been blissfully peaceful.
I understand the concerns of commerce but half the shops are totally unnecessary. imho.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Just an update on the boredom level of the great lockdown public.
> 
> When I posted the thread back in May my videos had 1,440 Subscribers and 892,000 views.
> 
> ...


Keith

My goodness they must be bored.! It's not as though they can go to any of those places.:surprise::laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree, Ray. Shopping seems to be a hobby for some people. I used to work with a young girl who, when asked what she had done over the weekend would reply "we took the kids to the shops". That was it. They would wander around shops with the kids on a promise of a McD or something similar to make them behave.
Then there was the mature lady interviewed in a High Street, recently, who expressed joy at being able to "go shopping" again.
I am trying to build a wardrobe of clothes that I know fit me so that I never have to go shopping every again!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> I agree, Ray. Shopping seems to be a hobby for some people. I used to work with a young girl who, when asked what she had done over the weekend would reply "we took the kids to the shops". That was it. They would wander around shops with the kids on a promise of a McD or something similar to make them behave.
> Then there was the mature lady interviewed in a High Street, recently, who expressed joy at being able to "go shopping" again.
> I am trying to build *a wardrobe of clothes that I know fit me* so that I never have to go shopping every again!


You forgot to mention what size:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Boxing Day queues come to mind. Hardly have the presents been unwrapped but thousands find it necessary to keep shopping because they are bored.?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Perhaps it’s an age thing

I hate shopping especially for clothes

But I Remember the excitement every month on payday spending hours in shopping for new clothes

As student nurse I didn’t have a lot of money to shop with

But dozens of shops had to be investigated before I made my choice 

Thank goodness for on line shopping and the fact you can pick up basics in supermarkets during the weekly food shop now

Sandra


----------

